# external spoke nipples vs. internal



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been researching wheels and notice that some have internal spoke nipples (they can't be seen) while others have external -I have noticed this in both handbuilt and factory wheels.

What is the difference and is there any advantage to building a wheel with internal vs. external. 

Thanks - 

Riv


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Smaller spoke holes. 

Removing less material makes for more rim support right where you need it; at the highest stress points. 

Take a look at a Zipp with external nipples, then look at an Edge with internal. You don't see the same puckering at the spoke holes with the Edge. 

Plus the internal nipples look cleaner to the eye.

Downside is you have to remove the tire to true the wheel, but really you should do that anyway, not that you should need to true a wheel often, if at all.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

rivren5 said:


> I have been researching wheels and notice that some have internal spoke nipples (they can't be seen) while others have external -I have noticed this in both handbuilt and factory wheels.
> 
> What is the difference and is there any advantage to building a wheel with internal vs. external.
> 
> ...


Internal nipples are theoretically more aero. How measurable is this? I don't know.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Internals have smaller spoke holes which take less material out of the rim and thus making them stronger.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

I've seen an internal spoke nipple pull through a carbon rim though. 

All about execution, and how easily you want to true a wheel (tubulars).


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Over analyzing*



rivren5 said:


> I have been researching wheels and notice that some have internal spoke nipples (they can't be seen) while others have external -I have noticed this in both handbuilt and factory wheels.
> 
> What is the difference and is there any advantage to building a wheel with internal vs. external.


The short answer is that it is much more important how a given wheel is designed and manufactured than whether the spoke nipples are internal. The effect is tertiary at most. Worry about something else


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

*what...worry?*

Just wondering. But I do agree with your reply. Thanks


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I have both and unfortunately my internals are on my tubulars. However, they are my preferred wheels being carbon and all. If easy maintenance is what you prioritize then external is the way to go.

Otherwise I agree with all of the above.


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

raymonda said:


> I have both and unfortunately my internals are on my tubulars. However, they are my preferred wheels being carbon and all. If easy maintenance is what you prioritize then external is the way to go.
> 
> Otherwise I agree with all of the above.



Why is it unfortunate that your internals are on your tubulars?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Glue my friend, glue.


----------

